# using mobile only as a preliminary remote edit, but move photos (w edits) to desktop



## les_stockton (Nov 13, 2015)

Is there an easy way to run Lightroom mobile on my windows 10 surface computer, do preliminary edits on it, and then when I get home, copy the photos (with edits) to my desktop to be further edited in Lightroom?  I don't want to use collections.  I want to be able to move those photos with edits, into folders on my desktop machine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2015)

Not in Lightroom mobile itself, but you can upload and do some edits using a web browser at http://lightroom.adobe.com.

The photos would download to the desktop automagically and then you could move them into folders of your choice.


----------



## les_stockton (Nov 13, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Not in Lightroom mobile itself, but you can upload and do some edits using a web browser at http://lightroom.adobe.com.
> 
> The photos would download to the desktop automagically and then you could move them into folders of your choice.


but will that include the edits made from the mobile lightroom?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 13, 2015)

les_stockton said:


> Is there an easy way to run Lightroom mobile on my windows 10 surface computer, do preliminary edits on it, and then when I get home, copy the photos (with edits) to my desktop to be further edited in Lightroom?  I don't want to use collections.  I want to be able to move those photos with edits, into folders on my desktop machine.


Why not install LR on the MS Surface?  You can then use the "Import from another catalog" function on the master catalog to merge the contents of the Surface Catalog into the Master catalog.   The Surface will run LR just fine and your Adobe License allows you to install LR on two computers.  
FWIW, This is the procedure that I use when I travel with my MBP.  It works great with my iMac.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 16, 2015)

les_stockton said:


> but will that include the edits made from the mobile lightroom?



Yes, that will include the edits made on any version, and will sync back to the desktop.


----------

